# Pre-rut



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Well it seems that the pre-rut is going into full swing now. Has anyone else been noticing the younger bucks pushing does around already? It seems kinda early for that but past few days i watched multible small bucks chase the does around, the bigger buck just kinda watched for awhile then he finally went by the smaller bucks and they ended up leaving. Also seen 2 small bucks lock horns for awhile so that was cool to watch. Havent really seen to many scrapes or rubs yet tho, thats why i thought it was weird seeing the little bucks chasing does.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes sir! On the drive home tonight I was thinking the same thing! Had a nice 5x5 about 140 come in behind a doe and fawn. Had them both at 32 yards for about 10 minutes! I have been waiting for this cold snap for a while! And when the rain quit tonight the woods came alive!

Can't wait for 6:45 A.M.!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think its just them gettin their antsy up w/ the velvet off. The younger bucks are always stupid and chasin... I wanted to get out this morn so bad, but the wind was just dead wrong. I think I'm gonna risk it tonight and really put my scent control to the test.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I think I'm gonna risk it tonight and really put my scent control to the test.


 best way to ruin a good thing!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I saw 2 smaller bucks fighting and rattling their antlers yesterday at 10 am. My gf and i got withing 25 yards before they noticed us. About 50 yards down the trail there was a group of does and fawns that seemed un-interested in the show. Lots of little sparring matches and displays of dominance now. The deer are getting ready for the rut for sure.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm gonna risk it tonight and really put my scent control to the test.
> ...


Why not see if the stuff really works or not?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know that Id classify "tickling antlers" and small bucks harrassing does as "rut" activity.

First cool snap we've had, their just "feeling good".

Heck, bucks are still running together, definatly NOT a rut characteristic.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> ...


I don't think it works. I have all the scentlock crap and can't tell the difference from my old clothes. I would never consider going on a stand with the wrong wind, you'll just ruin your location for awhile.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not talking just the scentlok. I go pretty extreme when it comes to scent control. I've had deer come in down wind of me on numerous occasions. I don't like doing it on purpose, and its not the preferred wind. The ONLY reason I may risk it is because I have the entire week off and the wind is bad basically the whole week. By the time they get into a position to wind me, it most likely will be to late... But I'm going to see what the wind is like and may take up a spot on the ground somewhere...


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I hear you there, better than not hunting.

Another thought on scent controll...during rifle season I've gotten on the stand hung over, therefore probably reeking like booze, farting every few minutes, chewing and spitting snuff and have also had deer come down wind of me. But if your hunting that stomper, it's highly unlikely that a deer will come down wind of you regardless of your scent control...therefore I always hunt the wind.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, I put a blind out last night and hunted the wind. Didn't matter much, cause the deer are not doing what I want them to. Time to change up my game plan...


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I don't quite think it has started around here yet. I had 107 pics of a nine pt, 2 four pt, and a three all eating from the same place at the same time, night before last. Anybody know when it usually starts in southern oklahoma?


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

The rut in OK usually takes place during the rifle season.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

since we're on this topic, i've heard of vinager making bucks start early. Finding their water source and spiking it with vinager makes them go crazy. Don't really know why you would need to do this, but curiosity gets the better of us sometims... Anyone else heard of the same ole story?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

dude!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Trapper99 said:


> since we're on this topic, i've heard of vinager making bucks start early. Finding their water source and spiking it with vinager makes them go crazy. Don't really know why you would need to do this, but curiosity gets the better of us sometims... Anyone else heard of the same ole story?


Ya gotta use pixie dust.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

i'll take that as a "story" based on your reaction bareback.lol hey, now. was just a curious question. Don't get your pannies in a wad.lol


----------

